# Warning busted took my pc



## Botsauto-Dutchland (Aug 17, 2022)

oke people they are realy punishig me but i am free!!! for now found 90gr amine and took al my electric equipment they try to prove i did sell.... just let you know maybe remove me or if it is oke than its fine just you know. 

they came in like i am the biggest criminal so i just need to buy crap from the streets i gues but doesnt matter. so you know and they will see this but i just warn you because we dont do tings wrong touching children they dont care but making your own ADD medicine is a big issue. doesnt matter what i think hopefully i can read this forum again soon peace ! watch and dont tell people you think you can trust.!!


----------



## Gale

Stay safe out there ppl, gd


----------



## rickyrick

good luck friend.get a good lawyer.


----------

